# παρθενογένεση = (μτφ.) parthenogenesis, virgin birth, ex nihilo creation



## nickel (Apr 10, 2012)

*parthenogenesis* [ˌpɑːθɪnə(ʊ)ˈdʒɛnɪsɪs]
_noun_
[mass noun] _Biology_
reproduction from an ovum without fertilization, especially as a normal process in some invertebrates and lower plants: _cyclic parthenogenesis is well displayed in aphids_.

Είναι σπάνια η μεταφορική χρήση. Στο OED:
_fig._ 1870 Lowell Among my Bks. Ser. i. (1873) 223 How one sin involves another, and forever another, by a fatal parthenogenesis.

Θα περίμενα να είναι πιο συνηθισμένο στη μεταφορική χρήση το *virgin birth*, αλλά και πάλι δεν βρίσκω αμέσως καλά παραδείγματα.
When will academics accept there is no such thing as a virgin birth in the arts?

Τι γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ μου;
*παρθενογένεση *(η) (-ης κ. -έσεως | -έσεις, -έσεων} 1. ΒΙΟΛ. η αναπαραγωγή οργανισμού χωρίς γονιμοποίηση, δηλ. με τη συμμετοχή μόνο τού ενός φύλου (τού θηλυκού) 2. (γενικότ.) η παραγωγή έργου, φαινομένου κ.λπ. εκ τού μηδενός, από το τίποτα, χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί κάτι που να λειτούργησε ως αρχική πηγή, πρόγονος, επίδραση κ.λπ.: _παρθενογένεση στην τέχνη_.

Έχουμε και το λατινικό για τη «δημιουργία εκ του μηδενός»:

creatio ex nihilo, creatio ab nihilo (όλο λατινικό)
creation ex nihilo, ex nihilo creation, creation ab nihilo, ab nihilo creation (υβρίδιο)
creation out of nothing (όλο αγγλικό)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ex_nihilo


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η _δημιουργία εκ του μηδενός_ έχει ελαφρώς διαφορετικό ρέτζιστερ. Χρησιμοποιείται π.χ. στην φυσική για να εκφράσει κβαντικές διακυμάνσεις ή στην φιλοσοφία και την θεολογία για να εκφράσει τα περί δημιουργίας. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για παρθενογένεση στην κοσμογονία ή σε οποιοδήποτε επιστημονικό κόντεξτ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2012)

Τα αγγλικά του τίτλου μπορεί να συμπέσουν στη μεταφορική σημασία αλλά όχι στις θετικές επιστήμες. Από αυτή την άποψη, το «(βιολ.)» είναι λάθος και θα φύγει αποκεί. Ευχαριστώ.

Με την ευκαιρία: ήθελα να γράψω και την _άμωμη σύλληψη, immaculate conception_, αλλά την ξέχασα.


----------



## cougr (Apr 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: ήθελα να γράψω και την _άμωμη σύλληψη, immaculate conception_, αλλά την ξέχασα.



Το _immaculate conception_ συχνά συγχέεται ως συνώνυμο των _parthenogenesis/virgin birth_ αλλά στην πραγματικότητα παραπέμπει στο ρωμαιοκαθολικό δόγμα της εξαίρεσης της Παναγίας από την προπατορική ενοχή/αμαρτία από την στιγμή της σύλληψής της.

Παρεμπ: Ακόμη ένα συνώνυμο είναι το _Virginal/Virgin conception_(και ενίοτε _Virginal reproduction_).


----------

